# Military Enlistment



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

I am 28 years old with 2 kids (1 more on the way), and was considering enlisting in the Mass. National Guard to be an MP. I believe that it would help my ability to get on the job, but that is not the only reason I would do it, so please don't get things in a bunch about serving my country for the right reasons. Can anyone give me some 'real' insight about how it will impact my family, and my ability to get on the job? I know that I am not always getting the whole story from recruiters and websites, and I have no problem with the potential of getting shipped off somewhere. I am the sole breadwinner for my family, so if I make a commitment like this, I want to be able to take care of them. Is anyone here an MP through the NG, and was it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

I went down the exact same path; in the end I work for a non-CS town so my military service didn't mean much, if anything at all. These days, you can absolutely count on deployment overseas unless you know someone somewhere. I have heard that 31B is *THE* most in-demand MOS right now, possibly only equal to 11B. I have been out of the Guard for a few years but still know plenty of people who are in, many of them enjoying working the JFHQ in Milford, what a way to spend your active duty time, but that came at the end of a long line of overseas deployments. Do not expect any cushy CONUS assignments unless you go regular army, and even then chances are slim from what I hear. 

I know there's got to be some Reserve soldiers on this site, and they can vouch more for this, but...I hear that the (Company? Battalion?) CO at the 94th ARCOM MP unit at Devens has friends in high places, and if you get on his good side...that good things can happen. I was considering going back in and a friend who was up there told me that little tidbit of info.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

5-0.... I was in the Massachusetts Air National Guard as a Security Policeman (Security Forces Specialist), which is the Air Force equivalent of a Military Policeman. I am still in the Air Force but I have transferred to the Air Force Reserve to get more involved with the law enforcement aspect of the career field. 

I am not going to say that one branch is better than the other but if you expect to be driving around in a nice police vehicle as an Army Guard MP you will be disappointed. There are not many garrison MP duties available to Mass. Army Guard MP's. You will most likely be working/training as a combat MP. Your job will resemble infantry work more than police work. My former Air National Guard Security Forces Squadron was approximately one half former Army, we also had several former Marines.

Being a cop in any branch of the military is a good experience but it is not necessary to gain an advantage over the competition. All you need is 90 days on active duty that is not specifically for training purposes to be considered a veteran by Mass. HRD. So you may want to explore other military career fields that interest you. I suggest that you look into all of the branches, don't forget about the Coast Guard Reserve either. Carefully decide what career field you want and what branch you want to do it in. A veteran is a veteran, whether you are an Army dental hygienist, or an Air Force Firefighter. Good luck.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I am 28 years old with 2 kids (1 more on the way), and was considering enlisting in the Mass. National Guard to be an MP. I believe that it would help my ability to get on the job, but that is not the only reason I would do it, so please don't get things in a bunch about serving my country for the right reasons. Can anyone give me some 'real' insight about how it will impact my family, and my ability to get on the job? I know that I am not always getting the whole story from recruiters and websites, and I have no problem with the potential of getting shipped off somewhere. I am the sole breadwinner for my family, so if I make a commitment like this, I want to be able to take care of them. Is anyone here an MP through the NG, and was it worth it? Thanks.


There's always the Marine Corps..........Oorah!
Semper Fi :thumbup:


----------



## daley (Oct 25, 2005)

I would just like to comment that sgtmvm is absolutely correct. Enlisting as an MP regardless of the status in the Army you will get deployed. The Army is currently attempting to double the size of the Military Police Corp. The days of MPs driving around in sedans patrolling is fading very quickly. I am currently on active duty preparing my exit and I can tell you that the things being done in Iraq are largely being done by MPs(not to say that we are the only ones), but we cover a vast amount of the things that are being done.


----------

